

Zodiac Hacking: An Accidental SEO Experiment - jamesjyu
http://www.jamesyu.org/2011/01/27/zodiac-hacking-a-small-seo-experiment/

======
patio11
So, if you feel tempted to ever try something like that again,
zodiacchange.net and zodiacchange.org are both available for $8. Two hours of
work and you'll be stuck at #1 ~ 3 for essentially forever. (There are non-
evil uses for this, particularly when either breaking news or a major new
development opens up a new area within or adjacent to one's own market.)

By the way, if folks want to see seedy affiliate stuff in action, pretend you
believe in astrology and click promiscuously for a few hours.

